# إقبل صومي ذبيحة حب



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

​ *إقبل صومي ذبيحة حب:36_3_22:*​ ​ *          أبينا القمص    يوسف أسعد*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ يارب إني مديون لك ...، مديون لك بوجودي في هذه الصورة الإنسانية    التي على شبهك ومثالك​ ​ مديون لك بالأبوين القديسين اللذان ربياني في مخافتك ... مديون لك    بالحب الأبوي الروحي الذي أسكرتني به في آباء الكنيسة أمي  ​ ​ مديون لك باللحظات التي أكتب فيها إليك الآن​ ​ هذا كله ، وغيره مما لا يحصى ، لا يعادل ديني لك بالفداء الذي    صنعته من أجلي والأبدية التي فتحت أبوابها على مصراعيها بدمك أمام خاطئ ساقط مثلي​ ​ فهل أستطيع أن أوفي ديوني لك ؟ ! وبأي إمكانيات أسددها لك ؟!      إني لا أستطيع ، ولا أجد من يستطيع ... إن الحب    ( الذي هو أنت ) يستطيع كل شئ​ ​ لقد أوجد لي الحب وسيلة أعبر بها لأسدد بها ديوني ... وأنت أيها    الحب لا تحتقر التعبير ، ولو كان فلسين ، بل ربما ترفعه فوق الوفاء بالدين أيضا    ​ ​ لذا أقدم لك جسدي في إنقطاع عن الطعام ... لا بهدف الضبط ، ولا    بهدف الفضيلة ، ولا بهدف الفرض الواجب الأداء ، ولا نتيجة التعود الناتج من    التكرار ، ولا محاكاة غيري من الناس ... إنما أقدم هذا الصوم تعبير حب ... أنا    العاجز عن وفاء ديونك  ​ ​ أرجو أن تقبله مني بشفاعة القديس بولس الذي نطقت بروحك في رسائله    معلما ً إياي : " قدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية "   رو 1: 12​ ​ ولا أستطيع إلا بك ، وبدمك الحي ، أخذ الوسيلة التي تجعل التعبير    - مجرد التعبير - يليق بجلالك​ ​ فأعود إلى مذبحك الإلهي أطلب دمك الإلهي ... فأقترب من الكأس    المقدسة لأرتشف نقطة من دمك الثمين وكأنها ترش على كل خلية من جسدي تموت أثناء    الإنقطاع عن الطعام في صومي فترفعها من الخلية المائتة إلى الذبيحة الحية ...    فتراها أيها الآب فوق ذبيحة حبي ورمز تعبيري فتعبر الهلاك عني ، وتمنحني قوة    الخروج من مذلة العبودية إلى حرية البنوة​ ​ ​ كم أفرح الآن .... لأني حينما أعبر لك عن حبي بالصوم ، لا أستطيع    إلا بك ... أفرح لأنني عاجز بنفسي وقادر بذبيحة دمك الغالي​ ​ أشكرك ياإلهي أنك أوصيت الأسقف في الكنيسة بتناول القربان يوميا ً    في الصوم ( دسق ب 38 ،مج 15 ) ، لأنني أضمن وجودك كل يوم على أقرب مذبح لسكني​ ​ فساعدني يا إلهي في كل صوم : وأثناء إنقطاعي عن الطعام ، أن أواظب    يوميا على حضور القداس الإلهي والشبع بك وتناول جسدك ودمك الطاهرين​ ​ ومهما تكون مسئولياتي اليومية ، ساعدني يارب لكي تكون المسئولية    الأولى في أيام الصوم هي اللقاء بدمك الطاهر لأضمن لصومي أن يكون ذبيحة حب لائقة    بك أيها الحي:36_3_22:​ ​ فإن مسئولياتي اليومية كثيرة ، وعند الإنقطاع عن الطعام ، ينتاب    جسدي الخمول وتثقل رأسي بصداع ويحلو في عيني السرير ... وتحت دعوى هذا كله أوافق    نفسي على الإنقطاع عن العمل أو الهروب منه أو القعود وتأجيل إلتزاماتي تجاه    الخليقة بأعمال الحب​ ​ فامنحني يارب الحكمة بمشورة أبي في الإعتراف لكي أقدم لك تعبير    الصوم كذبيحة حب في جوع صحيح​ ​ جوع لا يعيقني عن تأدية مسئولياتي المكلف بها... وجهادي الموضوع    أمامي لأبديتي​ ​ جوع لا يقتلني في المرض  .. أو يقتل امرأة من جنسي في  أثناء    حملها لجنين أو إرضاعها لطفل  ​ ​ جوع يبدأ بأقل من إستطاعتي ويتدرج  ​ ​ فإنني أسألك أن لا تجعل صومي معطل لي ، بل تمنحني فيه الطاقة    لأعمل في رتبة الإنسان العادي .... وما فوق الطاقة لأعمل ما يؤهلني لمرتبة    الإنسان المسيحي​ ​ فإن كان النهار وضع للعمل ، والليل للراحة ... فامنحني في النهار    طاقة العمل مع الجوع الصحيح لأتمم عمل الإنسان العادي .... وامنحني في الليل    مافوق الطاقة لا لأنام من التعب وعناء العمل النهاري ، بل لأحوله إلى نهار روحي    بالسهر والتسبيح والهذيذ في وصاياك المقدسة​ ​ آه كم هي لذة الحب في أيام الصوم ؟ ! إنني في التعبير الذي أود أن    أقدمه لك كحب تمنحني لذة غير موصوفة ولا منطوق بها بكلام​ ​ لذا إعطني أيها الحب أن لا أوثر اللذة لنفسي ... بل إسكب فيّ رغبة    حقيقية لعطاء اللذة المنسكبة في صومي للكل في صورة أعمال حب ورحمة للخليقة    الناطقة وغير الناطقة معا​ ​ فإن إحتفظت باللذة وحدي، فما عرفتك ، ولا عرفت التعبير لك كيف    يكون​ ​ ومهما قابلت ، أثناء تأدية تلك الأعمال ، بروح عطاء لذة حبك في    ذبيحة صومي : مهما قابلت من الناس فاعطني التذلل لك وأمامك حتى وإن كان أمام    الناس ومعهم . ها رأسي وهامتي وجسدي اقبلهم في وضع المذلة وجهاد المطانيات​ ​ يا حبيــــبي​ ​ إنني أكتشف الان أن محاولة التعبير عن حبك المداين به ... تجعلني    مديونا ً لك بالأكثر ... فحتى التعبير بالصوم كذبيحة حب يدينني دينا جديدا​  وسأظل طيلة عمري أبحث عن تعبير ... حتى ألقاك بعد فناء الجسد ...    فتمنحني أنت وفاء الدين بإكليل الجهاد القانوني​ ​ *يا حبيبي .... إقبل صومي ذبيحة حب:11_1_211v:*


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل ومميز
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> ميرسى ليكى


أشكرك أستاذى
مرور كريم
الرب يباركك


----------



## ارتواء (30 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك اخي العزيزي

صلاه جميله .. !!

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> شكراً لك اخي العزيزي
> 
> صلاه جميله .. !!
> 
> الرب يباركك


أشكرك أستاذتى
ارتواء
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*

آمين
صلاه رائعه جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> آمين
> صلاه رائعه جدا جدا
> ...


الشكر لمشاركتكم
الرب يباركم


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

*امين


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

اميـــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> ...


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك أستاذى كليمو
العدرا معاكم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
العدرا معاكم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fight the devil (8 فبراير 2010)

امين...امين

ربنا يبارك الخدمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> امين...امين
> 
> ربنا يبارك الخدمه


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
العدرا معاكم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> وامنحني في الليل مافوق الطاقة لا لأنام من التعب وعناء العمل النهاري ، بل لأحوله إلى نهار روحي بالسهر والتسبيح والهذيذ في وصاياك المقدسة


*شكرا حبيبي الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*


----------

